# Can Heavy Clear Coat Save Original Paint ?



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the look of this plate but it has cracks around the numbers/letters. ( dark photos )

Also as you can see from the photos the paint has seen better days....

Should I ( on back of plate ) fill the cracks with a glue ?

Or should the reflector be taped off and a few coats of clear be added to freeze it in time ?

I just don't want to mess this plate up.....thanks for any replies


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 23, 2012)

My advice,LEAVE IT ALONE,its original


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 23, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> My advice,LEAVE IT ALONE,its original




I second that! Please people, don't clearcoat things!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2012)

How about rubbing some oil on it to prevent further oxidation? No?
Please don't clearcoat...I started to convulse when I read the question.
Chris


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 23, 2012)

But clearcoat is good for bikes 


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/2809808380.html


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 23, 2012)

oh, DAMN that thing is a mess!!  wow.


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Jan 23, 2012)

*clear coat tag.*

I 100% agree with keeping things original.

But in this case, The cracks are bad with some riding around the "y" & "c" may pop-off.

Would like to preserve what is here, While it's in one piece.


And thanks for all the replies


----------



## meteor (Jan 24, 2012)

Do no harm. If you spray it you'll immediately like it less then you may try to sell it only to find no one wants it because it was clear coated.  On display it'll last decades more as is, gracefully aging rather than looking like a facelift victim.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 24, 2012)

Sell or trade it to me, that's the year I was born.

Kunzog@bellsouth.net


----------



## 48b6 (Jan 24, 2012)

meteor said:


> Do no harm. If you spray it you'll immediately like it less then you may try to sell it only to find no one wants it because it was clear coated.  On display it'll last decades more as is, gracefully aging rather than looking like a facelift victim.




X2 it's not going to fall apart and won't get any worse than it already is, it's in this condition cause it was exposed to the elements all it's life. A casual ride won't make it any worse.


----------

